# Is Bangkok the biggest city of SEA?



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

khoojyh said:


> in overall,BKK better or Jakarta/ Manila better?


Oh please, leave your cityVScity sentiments aside. This issue has been fought in words in the last CvsC forums but no city was proven better than the other.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

BANGKOK - JAKARTA - MANILA!!! he he he...


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

all is the Same


----------



## aBe (Sep 2, 2005)

Riton said:


> Jakarta
> -DKI: 8,389,000 (660 km2)
> -Urban: 14,250,000 (1360 km2)
> -Including surrounding kabupaten/kota: 21,607,000 (7320 km2)
> ...


These are SEA's big fours, but it is apparent that KL is the smallest compared to the mega trio even though statiscally KL has the highest urbanised land area [1610km2]
So, there goes statistics.

So, contrary to statistics - my personal opinion would be:

Bangkok is the largest city of SEA.
It has the biggest cluster of skylines.
The densest city of them all.

Jakarta itself with 5 city districts of Central, North, South etc though huge fails to measure up with humongous Bangkok comprising of what seems like a collection of big cities in the form of Silom/Sukhumvit/Pratunam etc


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Why is this becoming a Jakarta Bash Fest? Jealous or Something?!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

I think we should stop this kind of thread before flame war will start.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

aBe said:


> These are SEA's big fours, but it is apparent that KL is the smallest compared to the mega trio even though statiscally KL has the highest urbanised land area [1610km2]
> So, there goes statistics.
> 
> So, contrary to statistics - my personal opinion would be:
> ...


A bigger cluster of skyline doesn't make it a larger city. Chicago has a bigger cluster skyline than LA but LA is larger than Chicago. 

In terms of density, Manila is denser than Bangkok. It's one of the densest cities in the world. 

Anyway, I'll be seeing a :bash: war happening here and we might be seeing this in the future,

:lock: :lock: :lock:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

The city of Manila has the highest population density in the world... and most of the residences are only 3-8 story apartments and condos with some single-family residences and high rises mixed in...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

no Jakarta has the highest population


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> no Jakarta has the highest population


Again, it's debatable between Jakarta and Manila's population


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> no Jakarta has the highest population


Population _density_ is what I was talking about. Not total population...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Well the only thing I can say is Bangkok definitely *NOT* the biggest SEA city.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Well the only thing I can say is Bangkok definitely *NOT* the biggest SEA city.


then... which city do you think?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Population _density_ is what I was talking about. Not total population...


Is population density relevant to this topic( biggest city)???


----------



## etienne (Apr 29, 2006)

no doubt... it has to be jakarta - metro manila - bangkok


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Population _density_ is what I was talking about. Not total population...


 well you should've said that then


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> then... which city do you think?


Here's how I look at it

1) Metro Manila
2) Jakarta
3) Bangkok


----------



## philbern (Jun 14, 2005)

So which largest Southeast Asian city produces more crap? Looks like this discussion is a crapfest. 

All this wasteful discussion on who has the largest and biggest- well, at least it's not *****, should be flushed in the sewer.


----------



## macgyver (Apr 22, 2004)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Population _density_ is what I was talking about. Not total population...


I don't know about this.
Can you give us the statistics ...

I am from jakarta .. It is hard to believe if Manila density is higher ... ( i I never been to manila )

phuuiihhh ... what a crowd there I suppose.. he he he


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought it was metro Manila.

:?


----------

